# Into The Spiral



## Dean_Gretsch (May 1, 2019)




----------



## smoke665 (May 1, 2019)

Nice one!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 2, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 2, 2019)

Nice close up.........


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 2, 2019)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 2, 2019)

All Curled Up


----------



## Fred von den Berg (May 3, 2019)

Good stuff, Dean.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 3, 2019)

Thanks much!


----------



## smoke665 (May 3, 2019)

You could do a whole set on this. Great shots.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 3, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> You could do a whole set on this. Great shots.



Thanks! We certainly have no shortage of ferns at the moment. I had hoped to get some while they were very new and totally curled, but work and life prevented that this year. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Sil (May 3, 2019)

nice !!!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 3, 2019)

Sil, thank you much!


----------



## razashaikh (May 3, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> View attachment 172419


Nice closeup! Great Job Man!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 4, 2019)

Thank you. I do appreciate you looking and commenting.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2019)

Interesting shots.  Very nice.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 7, 2019)

Thank you very much for the comments


----------

